# PT test



## civvy3840 (26 Mar 2005)

I know this consists of grip test, push ups, sit ups, 2.4 km run, and step test. But does it have a beep test were you have to run across the gym in between the beeps? I didn't think so until I read this:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/234.15.html But that is from 2001 so have they taken it out since then?

thanks


----------



## Quiet Riot (26 Mar 2005)

I did mine 2yrs ago for the reserves(same as reg?), I did push ups, sit ups, grip test and it was explained to me you either do 2.4km run or the step test.  I don't think they do the beep test anymore, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bossi (26 Mar 2005)

Sorry - I can't take time to look this up for you, but ...

It does include the shuttle run (what you're calling the "beep")

There's more than enough info on this ... somewhere ...

Please search for it, thank you.


----------



## Da_man (26 Mar 2005)

i did mine a year and a half ago and there was not shuttle or 2.4k run, only step test.


----------



## Inch (26 Mar 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> I know this consists of grip test, push ups, sit ups, 2.4 km run, and step test. But does it have a beep test were you have to run across the gym in between the beeps? I didn't think so until I read this:   http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/234.15.html But that is from 2001 so have they taken it out since then?
> 
> thanks



Are you talking about the entry test or the Expres test? 

When I did the entry test in 1999, it was push ups, sit ups, grip test and the step test.

The Expres test done annually for Regular force members is push ups, sit ups, grip and 20m shuttle run (aka the beep test).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> I know this consists of grip test, push ups, sit ups, 2.4 km run, and step test. But does it have a beep test were you have to run across the gym in between the beeps? I didn't think so until I read this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/234.15.html But that is from 2001 so have they taken it out since then?
> 
> thanks




Just had a couple of friends do the express test for MOD 6 of PLQ and they had to do a shuttle run.


----------



## civvy3840 (26 Mar 2005)

I was talking about the entry test. I was just wondering because that's not on the DND site so I thought maybe that was just a suprise thing. But if those minimum requirements are correct then I would have passed anyways. A bit off topic but to prepare for BMQ how many chin/ pull ups do you recommend doing? I've seen somewhere before that they recommend 6 but that seems a little to easy to me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> I was talking about the entry test. I was just wondering because that's not on the DND site so I thought maybe that was just a suprise thing. But if those minimum requirements are correct then I would have passed anyways. A bit off topic but to prepare for BMQ how many chin/ pull ups do you recommend doing? I've seen somewhere before that they recommend 6 but that seems a little to easy to me.



Regardless they do the same test. Minimum requirements are listed here http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


----------



## bojangles (26 Mar 2005)

I did my entry test only a month ago and did not have to do a beep test. It consisted of a grip test, sit-ups, pushups, and the step test. 

Bojangles


----------



## winchable (26 Mar 2005)

I'm pretty sure the shuttle run is a part of the express test, not the entry test and I don't think things have drastically changed with regards to entry requirements since I did my testing.

On a side note, how has everyone fared on the shuttle run when they did it for the express test?


----------



## fidicuffs (27 Mar 2005)

how does the step test work?


----------



## Big Foot (27 Mar 2005)

Che, it wasn't on the Express test, but I got 10.5 with 96 laps on the CMC test with the beep test.


----------



## DogOfWar (27 Mar 2005)

10.5

Needed that for my exemption.

Anyone ever done the PARE? I ran a 320 in that. I know its high but it was my first time.(RCMP TEST)


----------



## Big Foot (27 Mar 2005)

10.5 got you an exmeption? I should be so lucky, lol. 10.5 is only 1 level over the standard for the CMC PT test. Ah well, I guess I will be gunning for an exemption on the Expres this summer on BOTP.


----------



## winchable (27 Mar 2005)

I got a 12 on the beep test when i was in Highschool
Those days are long gone now,   I'm down to 11's though I do that with an MP3 player and lines off a football field so I grade myself down to a 10.5.


----------



## bojangles (27 Mar 2005)

fidicuffs said:
			
		

> how does the step test work?



There's some information on this in the Training forum. Basically the step test consists of going up and down a set of 2 steps. The floor being the base. You go up and down to a pre-recorded tape that says ...up, 2, 3..down 2, 3. You have to keep in time with the person on the tape. You do this for about 2 minutes then the evaluater will make you stop breifly, take your pulse and then he/she will have you do it again to a slightly higher pace. The evaluator made me do this 4 times, increasing the pace each time. Don't worry, it's not difficult at all and MUCH easier in my opinion than a 2.4 km run or the beep test.

Good Luck and if you have any question feel free to ask. I am pretty fresh from doing my testing, only having done it all last month.

Bojangles


----------



## civvy3840 (27 Mar 2005)

If you fail the express test are you kicked out?


----------



## Da_man (27 Mar 2005)

Last time i did the beep beeps i got 9 ½... does it mean i would fail the express test?  :'(


----------



## Inch (27 Mar 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> If you fail the express test are you kicked out?



http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/050-01_e.asp

Check Annex B, it lists the career implications for both NCMs and Officers.



			
				Da_man said:
			
		

> Last time i did the beep beeps i got 9 ½... does it mean i would fail the express test? :'(



No, you just wouldn't be exempt. If you're exempt you only do the test every 2 years, otherwise you do it every year. The link above will detail everything about the Expres test.


----------



## civvy3840 (28 Mar 2005)

thanks


----------



## Rebel (28 Mar 2005)

Alrighty, I'll put my two cents in and make er quick:

Entry Test:
- push ups
- sit ups
- step test (stupid simple: you go up and down steps to a recording on tape that says 'up two three down two three up two three down two three' get it?)
- grip test (I think)

Expres Test:(for when you get to St. Jean to do your training)
- beep test (shuttle run across the gym with beep intervals that will become shorter as time progresses)
- sit ups
- push ups
- grip test

That's it    And yes, if you fail the entry test, you will not get in. If you fail the Expres test, the course instructors CAN fail you. Though often they won't right off the bat. They'll most likely give you a second chance to pass (with a couple weeks in between) and then if you fail again, well let's just say you may want to re-think your career choice. It is not difficult to pass, but don't just try for the minimum standard. Work hard, aim high! 

And answering someone else's question from before: 12.5 on my last beep test. Going for 13 this year.

Cheers!


----------



## ab136 (28 Mar 2005)

Which week of BMQ do you do the express test?


----------



## Clipse (28 Mar 2005)

Is there a minimum you can get on the express test? Best I got was 8.1 over a year ago (June 04), but that was before I went really hardcore into training


----------



## Inch (28 Mar 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> Is there a minimum you can get on the express test? Best I got was 8.1 over a year ago (June 04), but that was before I went really hardcore into training



8.1? What are you talking about? The shuttle run is whole and half numbers (ie 8, 8.5, 9, 9.5, etc).

You can get zero on the shuttle run at the absolute minimum, min to pass is level 6 for men under 34.


----------



## Clipse (28 Mar 2005)

Oh, well in highschool it was the beep test, so I'm thinking of that. Where each time you ran to the other side it be .1 so yeah, I guess this one is different from the one I did. Thanks for the info though


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (28 Mar 2005)

This has been mentioned in previous threads but during the step test try not to laugh at the voice on the tape. I did start laughing when I heard it but try not too.


----------



## Canadian Sig (28 Mar 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> 10.5
> 
> Needed that for my exemption.
> 
> Anyone ever done the PARE? I ran a 320 in that. I know its high but it was my first time.(RCMP TEST)



  11

  That PARE test is a b*tch for anybody lightweight. The damned dummy wieghed more than I did..lol (Niagara Police)


----------

